# In need of help with raw feeding...



## PrinceJames (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi, I have a 2 turning 3 in March y/o female GSD. I have been feeding raw for 2 years now but not sure that I have been doing it right or if I actually have been. I was feeding her once a day until about a month ago she began throwing up stomach bile which used to be a sign telling me to feed her a lil extra. I am now feeding her twice a day with the morning meal being a bowl of extra wet white rice mixed with carrots and blended liver. She doesn't seem to like the texture of liver and so I blend it so she can still get those nutrients. I started doing this because she has been looking too skinny instead of lean. She a month, she does look alot more lean but I'm not sure if this is necessary or if I'm even doing it right.

I will be going meat shopping this week and will be getting beef chuck, beef liver, chicken back, chicken leg quarters, chicken liver, and some type of fish. Would canned tuna be a good source of variety meat or would tilapia or salmon be better?

If someone could help me put these things into a schedule, that'll be great. Of course I would prefer once a day but she seems to stop eating once she is full and so she doesn't get her full days worth of food and so causing her to be underweight. I also plan on getting eggs and salmon oil. Thank you for any and all help you will provide!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

What is her daily diet now? What does you dog weigh now? What have you been feeding her regularly so far? How much are you feeding her per day?


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

Hi!
I am in no way an expert on anything raw; my dogs have been raw for only 5 months. However, I can share my experience with bile and the rice situation. My female also would vomit bile in the morning. My vet recommended rice cakes every night. The vomit stopped for a while, then back after a year or so. Told to give rice cakes plus an acid reducer. I did this for years. Once I found out how much damage the rice and pills were doing I felt awful. It's no good. I now give her raw goat's milk plus probotics. She stopped vomiting after adding the goat's milk... before I even added the probotics!! It was an instant fix! It felt great to have her off the pills and rice after doing damage for 5 years! Rice contains a ton of bad stuff; most is grown in bad conditions. I would recommend hanging on for an expert to chime in. In the meantime I definitely recommend the raw goat's milk; I now but mine frozen because it's the only way I can get it. Not as great, but still works and is convenient. 
Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceJames (Jun 15, 2015)

She currently weighs about 60lbs. I feed rice mixed with carrots and blended liver in the morning. At night, I feed her a mix of meat and bone. Chopped up whole turkeys including the innings, chicken leg quarters, beef chuck, beef and chicken liver, and tuna. Turkeys are from Thanksgiving and only have 1 left which usually lasts about a week and a half. She doesn't like chicken breast and so will not eat it, not sure why.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Like Jim asked.....also sounds like lots of liver....what else you feeding for the organ requirement?

Lots of salt in most self basting Thanksgiving turkeys.....

SuperG


----------



## PrinceJames (Jun 15, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Like Jim asked.....also sounds like lots of liver....what else you feeding for the organ requirement?
> 
> Lots of salt in most self basting Thanksgiving turkeys.....
> 
> SuperG


I was feeding heart but found out that it's more of a muscle instead of organ. I go to a wholesale meat place and so don't have access to many organ meats but can try searching. Any suggestions?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

PrinceJames said:


> I was feeding heart but found out that it's more of a muscle instead of organ. I go to a wholesale meat place and so don't have access to many organ meats but can try searching. Any suggestions?


Yeah....you need to get some variety of organ in your dog's diet....you're right heart doesn't cut it for that requirement.....try spleen or kidney.

As far as I have learned.....liver is only supposed to be 50% of the organ requirement...you have to have other organs for the other 50% in order to have a proper balanced raw diet.

SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Instead of guessing, set up a spreadsheet based on NRC requirements and pull the nutritional information for the food you are feeding. Then you can order supplements to fill in the holes if need be.


----------



## PrinceJames (Jun 15, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Instead of guessing, set up a spreadsheet based on NRC requirements and pull the nutritional information for the food you are feeding. Then you can order supplements to fill in the holes if need be.


Any links or sites with good examples of this? How do I know once everything is balanced?


----------



## PrinceJames (Jun 15, 2015)

SuperG said:


> PrinceJames said:
> 
> 
> > I was feeding heart but found out that it's more of a muscle instead of organ. I go to a wholesale meat place and so don't have access to many organ meats but can try searching. Any suggestions?
> ...


What are good examples of other common organs to feed?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You can get an organ mixture, ground, frozen and shipped form Home It does have heart in it, which I don't consider organ meat. I don't understand the white rice and carrot meal. How about giving her a small amount of a good quality kibble in the AM? That has worked well for my dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As far as fish, stay away from the fish at the top of the food chain like tuna since they are very high in mercury. You are better off using smaller fish like sardines or jack mackerel (not the king mackerel).


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How much are you feeding though? In pounds, not counting the morning rice meal.


----------

